# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  *URGENT* Iwagumi scape decision needed.

## Fujisasuke

Hello fellow AQnians,

Need help in deciding which of these scape should i go with for a iwagumi theme?

I know these rocks aren't exactly the iwagumi standard as they aren't sharp enough but will have to make do as i already bought them. 

Do help me in making a decision! Thank you.

A)


B) 


C)


D) 


E)

----------


## cephelix

I quite like (A) as it makes the rocks on the left look like 1 bigger piece though you could build up the right slop more to accentuate the size.
The left rock I would lean it towards the right and sink it in more so it kind of looks like a few smaller pieces.
If you do try it out, post more pictures.

Kindest Regards,
Ali

----------


## limz_777

scape D for me

----------


## Alvin Koh

Prefer D  :Very Happy:

----------


## felix_fx2

D, come lets go GC together.  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## cephelix

outing to GC??
on!

----------


## Fujisasuke

> I quite like (A) as it makes the rocks on the left look like 1 bigger piece though you could build up the right slop more to accentuate the size.
> The left rock I would lean it towards the right and sink it in more so it kind of looks like a few smaller pieces.
> If you do try it out, post more pictures.
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Ali





> scape D for me


Thanks for your feedbacks guys. 




> D, come lets go GC together.


Haha, yup rocks are from gc. i like that it has alot of holes, aka "character".

----------


## Fujisasuke

By the way, just curious why you guys prefer scape D to the rest? and how can i improve on this?

Also should i put egg crates below the rocks to prevent them from sinking after a period of time?

----------


## milk_vanilla

I prefer D

----------


## davincey

D. The other 2 stones complement the central piece rather than distract from it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## fireblade

D .. looks good when not planted, but when planted, the 2 smaller rocks might be covered..

----------


## Fujisasuke

> D .. looks good when not planted, but when planted, the 2 smaller rocks might be covered..


Planning to plants HC in front and japanese hair grass for the back.

----------


## joe

D has a central focus which is the big rock with the hole. Furthermore this is at the golden ratio position and people are immediately attracted to it. The other 2 rocks are good but do not outshine the main rock. Other than that, you might consider getting smaller rocks of the same kind and sprinkle them around the big rocks.

----------


## benjidog

I will go more with C then D. 

Play around between C and D and build the slope upwards to the biggest rock. In the C setup, there's not much of a slope.

Keep the Biggest rock at 1/3 off centre (from the right). 
Any way to play around so that the angle of the rocks can be aligned in the same direction. 

A & B don't appeal because the rocks point in different direction, balance not there.

----------


## benjidog

Just for your reference. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ht=rocky+setup

----------


## Fujisasuke

> D has a central focus which is the big rock with the hole. Furthermore this is at the golden ratio position and people are immediately attracted to it. The other 2 rocks are good but do not outshine the main rock. Other than that, you might consider getting smaller rocks of the same kind and sprinkle them around the big rocks.





> I will go more with C then D. 
> 
> Play around between C and D and build the slope upwards to the biggest rock. In the C setup, there's not much of a slope.
> 
> Keep the Biggest rock at 1/3 off centre (from the right). 
> Any way to play around so that the angle of the rocks can be aligned in the same direction. 
> 
> A & B don't appeal because the rocks point in different direction, balance not there.





> Just for your reference. 
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ht=rocky+setup


Thanks for the advice and feedbacks, i am actually thinking of using egg crates on support the main rock and lift it higher to try and cover 2/3 of the tank's height.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just a quick point to add... do check the water flow paths in the tank too, large rocks and objects tend to block flow in certain areas. I've found that plants in low circulation areas tend to grow slower and are more susceptible to algae issues.

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Just a quick point to add... do check the water flow paths in the tank too, large rocks and objects tend to block flow in certain areas. I've found that plants in low circulation areas tend to grow slower and are more susceptible to algae issues.


Thanks for the tip bro, i'm planning on having the input and output (Lily pipe) at the left side of the tank. Therefore, the water flow should be flowing left to right. 
Will the flow be alright?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the tip bro, i'm planning on having the input and output (Lily pipe) at the left side of the tank. Therefore, the water flow should be flowing left to right. 
> Will the flow be alright?


Should be okay, maybe consider angling the rock so that the larger surface can face the front abit more, hopefully that can create a narrower cross section for the water to flow around (instead of getting diverted or blocked).

The area with the lowest circulation is usually directly under the lily pipe, so for that area its probably better to plant lower demand plants that don't require as much nutrients or Co2.

----------


## Shadow

what is the tank dimension?

----------


## Fujisasuke

60 x 30 x 45 cm

----------


## felix_fx2

when you meeting me david?  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## limz_777

it look like lace rock , is it expensive ?

----------


## wongce

D for donkey...

----------


## Fujisasuke

> it look like lace rock , is it expensive ?


Think they are called Beehive rocks Bought them from gc, $10/kg.

Anyway guys thanks for all the feedback, After looking at the feedbacks and poll results i have decided to go for
Scape D!

Added egg crates at the bottom to act as support and lift the main rock higher. Here's my
scape for now, let me know your opinons please. Thank you!

----------


## limz_777

Looks different, maybe you can compare pics, adjust the main focal rock again, back support rock too

----------


## joe

The orginal D scape was better hehee  :Smile:

----------


## Regis

Voting for D. Have more "feel" !

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Looks different, maybe you can compare pics, adjust the main focal rock again, back support rock too





> The orginal D scape was better hehee





> Voting for D. Have more "feel" !


Thanks for the feed back, will adjust the rocks when i get back home tonight.

----------


## Fujisasuke

> when you meeting me david? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105


Next week?

----------


## Fujisasuke

Did a little adjustments to the rock and planted.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Also, can anyone help me confirm if the plants at the back are indeed japanese hair grass? Thanks!

----------


## Shadow

that difficult because draft hairgrass and japanese hairgrass look the same when emerge. By the way, I feel the nana is out of place for iwagumi scape.

----------


## Fujisasuke

> that difficult because draft hairgrass and japanese hairgrass look the same when emerge. By the way, I feel the nana is out of place for iwagumi scape.


Which nana the one in the rock or at the back?

----------


## Shadow

All. In general you are trying to represent mountain thus adding big round leaf like nana will throw out the perspective.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Oh i see, how about if i put the nanas at the back?

----------


## Fujisasuke

What plant would you recommend for a the rocks?

----------


## fatmax

Fuji-san if you stick to iwagumi base sculpture, isn't it so that you should display the rockscape? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sammajor

scape 'D' as it make the rock in the centre stands out. The new crystal glass tank you acquire recently?

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Fuji-san if you stick to iwagumi base sculpture, isn't it so that you should display the rockscape? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Point taken, just felt that the hole in the main rock looks abit empty initially. And did the only low light demanding plant i could think of is using nanas.




> scape 'D' as it make the rock in the centre stands out. The new crystal glass tank you acquire recently?


Thanks for your feedback. Yup.

----------


## Fujisasuke

Hi guys,

Went ahead with scape D, and after two weeks of DSM got lured to the dark side and decided to flood the tank.  :Exasperated: 
Thankfully, only a few patches of HC floated during the flood process.. but the replanting process was a P.I.T.A.

Anyways here's an update of how to tank looks so far:

----------


## sammajor

Can see the HC bubbling

----------


## Fujisasuke

> Can see the HC bubbling


Yup blasting my co2 for the transition phase.

----------


## fireblade

sigh... My HC won't even grow in DSM  :Sad:

----------

